# So did they stop making the 622?



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Now that the 722 is out did they stop making the 622? If there is a problem with your 622 and it needs to be replaced would they send you a 722? The last update killed my HDMI.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

My guess yes they stopped making the 622. As for would you get a 722 if your 622 was bad, most likely not. What normally happens is that they have a number of refurbished 622s that have been returned. You would most likely get one of those and if there is none available you might get a 722 as a replacement or they might repair yours and return it.

Since I don't work for Dish this is all my opinion based on previous expeirences with other receivers as they moved to a newer model. 921 to 942 is a good example to draw from.


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm not 100% sure on your question of whether or not E* will be manufacturing these or not but I do know that you can still get the most outdated legacy models in the whole world if one happens to "crap" out on you. So, the chances of getting a 722 for a 622 anytime in the next 2 years is so slim you couldn't see it without mechanical aide.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My other receiver is a 501 PVR, and it died last December or so... and they sent me a 501 refurb replacement for it. I forget when they stopped making the 501 but it was a very long time ago! I expected to maybe get a 508, or possibly a 510.

Not complaining about getting my receiver placed... just pointing it out as an example.

Now, there may not be as many ViP622s in "the wild" as there were 501s... so it may not take as long to run through them all... but as long as they stay on the current technology, the ViP622 will be a good receiver for years to come... so they may keep a good refurb supply in stock and be able to swap out defective ViP622s for like for a long time after they stop making them.

There will probably come a point much sooner where all new installs will be a ViP722, but existing customers may not get the "freebie" upgrade from a failed 622 for quite a while if history holds up.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I think it's all in the luck of the draw. I remember when my 921 failed, E* sent me a 942 without my even asking for one. Point is, you never know?


----------



## killzone (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they have close to an endless supply of refurbs for any given model. You have to remember that if someone upgrades receivers or cancels dish and they were on a lease, they send the unit back in.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Yup I replaced a 721 and they replaced it with a 721. How long out of production.

Actually I would have been angry if they wanted to replace it with something that had a DVR fee.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

The 622 is still advertised on their website here:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/receivers/index.shtml

It may be a while before they phase them out.


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

archer75 said:


> Now that the 722 is out did they stop making the 622? If there is a problem with your 622 and it needs to be replaced would they send you a 722? The last update killed my HDMI.


What we were told the other day in our meeting is that if a customer has a defective 622 we replace it with a 622. When we run out of 622s we will not be getting any more and we are to replace the defective unit with a 722. We also are authorized to replace a defective 622 with a 722 at our descretion. So, yes, you can get one if they send a tech out, but it will be a crapshoot for a while. Although I'm getting the feeling Dish wants to get as many 722s out there as fast as possible. We even had some problems for a couple of days with Dish changing existing 622 orders to 722s after we had the routes printed thus making activating the 622 extremly difficult.


----------

